# Fuente de Alimentacion con transformador 12V 1A



## Fly_Wizard (Nov 18, 2008)

_Wenas_


bueno pues al igual que varios.. no soy un experto en Electronica pero creo que es una carrera a la cual se le sacará provecho...

Pues mi peticion a Uds es si alguien me puede guiar con algun diagrama o instrucciones y materia para hacer una fuente de voltaje con un transformador de 12V a 1A

Enrealidad necesito de su ayuda ya que esta pagina es de (la mayoria) expertos y pues he leido varios de sus comentarios y la verdad son a todo dar..

Les Agradezco de antemano
Att:        (=Fly_Wizard=)


----------



## lanselor (Nov 18, 2008)

Una fuente de alimentación basica consta de trasformador(ya lo tienes), rectificador (puente de diodos), estabilizador (un condensador que dará rizado) y con eso más o menos tienes una fuente. Podria llevar un Zener para estabilizar la tensión y que el rizado sea imperceptible, eso depende de lo que necesites.

Tambien la puedes hacer regulada, que es lo más fiable. De esta manera llevaria puente, condensador y un regulador, que proteje contra cortos y demás. Lo hace más segura, y además te aseguras frente a pequeños cambios de tensión que la salida estará siempre estable.

El regulador tiene el inconveniente de que necesita una tensión para trabajar. Por lo que si quieres un voltaje de 12 Voltios, necesitarias una entrada de almenos 15 Voltios.

En la imagen, el primer condensador es el "Grande" de unos 4700 uF, el segundo es como filtro de unos 100uf, y el de salida es ceramico de unos 100nF.


----------



## Fly_Wizard (Nov 19, 2008)

Sale Vale..
Muchas Gracias 

y pues.. nimodo... hay que empezar a ahorrar una lanita para los materiales restantes 

nuevamente gracias
Nos vemos pronto
^.*


----------

